# Helo pilot skills



## Yrys (28 Jun 2007)

I ain't a pilot of anything, but that must not be easy...

http://my.break.com/media/view.aspx?ContentID=314483


----------



## Sf2 (29 Jun 2007)

does it not just require, um, hovering?


----------



## ark (29 Jun 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHrLB_mlir4

Speaking of pilot skills...


----------



## zorro (29 Jun 2007)

Impressive.


----------



## GAP (29 Jun 2007)

Way out of my lane here, but a question....when hovering over water with the ramp in the water, is there not tremendous suction by the water that the helo has to break?


----------



## Inch (30 Jun 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Way out of my lane here, but a question....when hovering over water with the ramp in the water, is there not tremendous suction by the water that the helo has to break?



Yep, that's why there's proceedures to break free. We do it annually in the Sea King during waterbird training. You don't lift straight up, you use a bit of forward speed in the water and then rotate forward to break the suction.


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Jul 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Way out of my lane here, but a question....when hovering over water with the ramp in the water, is there not tremendous suction by the water that the helo has to break?



Not with a Chinook....it's actually relatively bouyant, even with the ramp down.  Weight-wise, the cabin could be filled with 12 m3 or water and the aircraft could still lift out of the water...

That extraction method is not overly challenging.


G2G


----------



## Journeyman (1 Jul 2007)

The main problem remains the crew in back whining about their wet boots and those smelly army guys  >


----------



## Loachman (1 Jul 2007)

Maybe if you guys washed more we'd all be happier.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (1 Jul 2007)

I wonder if they've contacted this guy about the reserve helo pilot scheme...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRJbp1Uz64s


----------



## medaid (30 Jul 2007)

Can someone explain to me what the Reserve Hel Pilot Scheme is??


----------



## volition (30 Jul 2007)

You need a degree, 500 hours of helicopter time.


----------



## Loachman (9 Aug 2007)

And the line-up to get in is astounding.


----------



## medaid (9 Aug 2007)

Really? Wow... I haven't really heard much about this program before. Where do these pilots normally fly out of?


----------



## SupersonicMax (10 Aug 2007)

400 Sqn in Borden and 438 in St-Hubert are 2 Total Force Sqns.

Max


----------



## medaid (10 Aug 2007)

What kinda helo time do you have to have? Like what models?


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> What kinda helo time do you have to have? Like what models?





			
				volition said:
			
		

> You need a degree, 500 hours of helicopter time.


----------



## volition (10 Aug 2007)

First off, I called everywhere.......with that said; there's Borden, St-Hubert, Valcartier, Gagetown, Edmonton, and Pettawawa, that take reserve pilots. When I phoned them all, Edmonton, St-Hubert, and Borden have line ups!!! There in need for pilots at Valcartier, Gagetown, and Pett. I only have 225 hours of piston helicopter flying. I'm gonna get my IFR, and some turbine time before I apply to the reserve. (Of course with 500 hours)


----------



## medaid (10 Aug 2007)

lol my bad CDN Aviator, I mean what models of helos do you have to have hours on? Not how many hours  ;D


----------



## Loachman (10 Aug 2007)

"Astounding" means almost non-existent.

We have a grand total of two guys who entered via HELICOP (HELicopter Industry CO-operation Programme), which has been in existence for around thirteen years. One had extensive reserve Infantry experience and every civ seized-wing and rotary-wing rating possible and after flying as a reservist for a few years went Reg F.

There is competition for Res F pilot positions, and ex-Reg F applicants will usually score higher due to their experience.

We used to have a Reserve Pilot Training Programme, but that was stupidly shut down and replaced by HELICOP.


----------



## volition (23 Aug 2007)

The things is your right than an ex-reg force will score higher than a civy. The other thing is, not every reserve unit have a big pile of applications either. Here's some good news for reservists hoping to fly something else than the Griffon.
http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/news_e.asp?id=4182


----------



## aesop081 (23 Aug 2007)

volition said:
			
		

> Here's some good news for reservists hoping to fly something else than the Griffon.



Like i said in response to your other post, recerve pilot have in fact been able to fly other things than the CH-146 for several years already......CT-142 anyone ?


----------



## volition (23 Aug 2007)

Your probably right!! i'm fairly new to the game.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (23 Aug 2007)

volition said:
			
		

> Your *probably *right!! i'm fairly new to the game.



No, he's _definitely _right.


----------



## volition (23 Aug 2007)

Last I checked the CT-142 is not a helicopter!! So who cares! >


----------



## Astrodog (23 Aug 2007)

A friend of mine is looking into the CT-142 as a reservist idea. Who should he contact, the unit itself?


----------



## aesop081 (23 Aug 2007)

volition said:
			
		

> Your probably right!! i'm fairly new to the game.



Having been on the CT-142 myself, i know i'm right




			
				volition said:
			
		

> Last I checked the CT-142 is not a helicopter!! So who cares! >



last time i check..pilots flew more than just hellicopters so bite me


----------



## Strike (23 Aug 2007)

Somebody's getting nasty.  Considering the title of the thread I think you deserved the thrashing you got.   

Helo pilots unite!  Oh, wait, we're already 60% of the fleet.

Editted for spelling.

(I've had a few beer!  Leave me alone.  :cheers: )


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Aug 2007)

....ummm, _unite_?


----------



## aesop081 (23 Aug 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Aug 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> I've had a few beer!  Leave me alone.  :cheers: )




Little early don't you think


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Aug 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> ....ummm, _unite_?



wuss!  The above was fueled by a couple rounds of 18yr Glenlivet!

G2G


----------



## Loachman (23 Aug 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> last time i check..pilots flew more than just hellicopters so bite me



I could never understand why.

And, while there are good helicopters and bad helicopters, there is no such thing as "just" a helicopter.


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Aug 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> (I've had a few beer!  Leave me alone.  :cheers: )





			
				Good2Golf said:
			
		

> wuss!  The above was fueled by a couple rounds of 18yr Glenlivet!
> 
> G2G



We seem to be narrowing down one consistent skill for helo pilots.    ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Aug 2007)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> We seem to be narrowing down one consistent skill for helo pilots.    ;D



Makes for a smoother hover!  ;D

Cheers
G2G


----------

